# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  هل الراجحي منع الايداع في fxsol عن طريق الفيزا  هذا القسم برعاية    بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## soohoo

السلام عليكم ،،  
حاولت اني اودع عن طريق الفيزا لكن ما تكتمل العمليةDecline  
وكلمت خدمات العملاء في شركة fxsol وقالوي المشكلة من البنك 
المفاجأة :47 47: 
كلمني البنك على الجوال بعد العملية بدقايق 
وقالي الموظف معك بنك الراجحي ،،،، حبينا نتاكد انك سويت عملية بالمبلغ الفلاني 
قلته نعم لكن ما اكتملت الصفقة
قعد يطقطق بالجهاز الي عنده وقالي الموقع هذا محضور التعامل معه 
هل احد صار معه هاذا الشي (الي معهم فيزا من بنك الراجحي)
مع العلم كنت في السابق اودع بكل سهولة

----------


## الحاجب المنصور

انا امس حولت عن طريق الراجحي بالفيزا ولكن الى fxcm وتمت الحوالة بنجاح

----------


## asmaa2006

:A015:     معليش سؤال عرضي  للأخوين    هل استقبلتوا اموال على الفيزا سواء  من fxsol   او fxcm   :Regular Smile:  وكيف الطريقة    :A012:

----------


## al-qurashi55

والله غريبة  
يسويها الراجحي  
بنك ما ترك أحد في حاله 
حتى في ارزاق الناس 
نصيحة لوجة الله ابعد عن هذا البنك الوسخ 
واذا كنت مثلنا متورط في قرض من عنده 
فالنصيحة انك تقدم على طلب بطاقة ائتمانية  
من سامبا او الفرنسي 
وتقدر تحصل عليها حتى لو حسابك بالراجحي 
وريح نفسك

----------


## al-qurashi55

> معليش سؤال عرضي للأخوين  هل استقبلتوا اموال على الفيزا سواء من fxsol  او fxcm  وكيف الطريقة

 تصدق مدري والله 
اذا كانت هالخدمة موجوده فعلاً لــ fxsol 
فوالله 100%  :Good:   
بس ما اعتقد انه ممكن

----------


## التاجرفوركس

بالفقل اخي عندما حولت اول مرة كانت منذ 3 او 4 شهور تقريبا عن طريق الراجحي وقبلو الحوالة بعد تفحص شديد ثم عندما رجعت احول مرة ثانية بعد شهر قالو اتو طلع قرار يمنع التحويل لبعض الشركات ومن بينها اف اكس سول فاضطريت اغير البنك ولكن عند السحب ماواجهت اي مشاكل

----------


## StormyGold

> السلام عليكم ،،  
> حاولت اني اودع عن طريق الفيزا لكن ما تكتمل العمليةDecline  
> وكلمت خدمات العملاء في شركة fxsol وقالوي المشكلة من البنك 
> المفاجأة
> كلمني البنك على الجوال بعد العملية بدقايق 
> وقالي الموظف معك بنك الراجحي ،،،، حبينا نتاكد انك سويت عملية بالمبلغ الفلاني 
> قلته نعم لكن ما اكتملت الصفقة
> قعد يطقطق بالجهاز الي عنده وقالي الموقع هذا محضور التعامل معه 
> هل احد صار معه هاذا الشي (الي معهم فيزا من بنك الراجحي)
> مع العلم كنت في السابق اودع بكل سهولة

  
أهلا بك 
شي طبيعي من بنك محترم و يحرص على نقاء تعاملاته
الناس اللي تشتغل في البنوك تعرف الشركات الشرعية من غيرها و الحقيقة أن أفكسسول واضحة في القول أنها بلاتفورم مراهنات على السبريد (ما فيش بيع و تقابض حقيقي) 
حياك الله

----------


## سمير صيام

> أهلا بك 
> شي طبيعي من بنك محترم و يحرص على نقاء تعاملاته
> الناس اللي تشتغل في البنوك تعرف الشركات الشرعية من غيرها و الحقيقة أن أفكسسول واضحة في القول أنها بلاتفورم مراهنات على السبريد (ما فيش بيع و تقابض حقيقي) 
> حياك الله

 اخى الكريم  ما دور nfa  فى هذا الموضوع وننتظر من عدة ايام ادلتك ولا لسه بدرى   نرجو التوضيح يا اخى الكريم بدل من الكلام الذى سيخلق بلبلة فعلا  وانت طبعا المفروض حريص على عدم حدوث ذلك   تحياتى

----------


## al-qurashi55

> أهلا بك 
> شي طبيعي من بنك محترم و يحرص على نقاء تعاملاته
> الناس اللي تشتغل في البنوك تعرف الشركات الشرعية من غيرها و الحقيقة أن أفكسسول واضحة في القول أنها بلاتفورم مراهنات على السبريد (ما فيش بيع و تقابض حقيقي) 
> حياك الله

  
ضحكتني والله

----------


## al-qurashi55

بس على فكره 
ما حلفتني بالله 
اقسم لك ان حسابي في fx sol 
حقيقة انها شركة ممتازة ونقية 
وتعاملاتهم ممتازة جداً 
لكن الله يهديك انت حاقد عليهم ليش مدري

----------


## StormyGold

> بس على فكره 
> ما حلفتني بالله 
> اقسم لك ان حسابي في fx sol 
> حقيقة انها شركة ممتازة ونقية 
> وتعاملاتهم ممتازة جداً 
> لكن الله يهديك انت حاقد عليهم ليش مدري

 شكرا لك و أضحك الله سنك  
نقية ؟! .. هل أنت متأكد ؟؟   
لا يا أخي انا لست بحاقد وهذه الشركة لا تهمني أصلا  .. نعم هم تعاملاتهم ممتازة في فتح الحساب و الإيداع و التداول و غيره .. لكن هل هي شرعية .. المعلومل ت واضحة جدا و متوفرة و هم واضحين في موقعم و بينو تماما ان التعامل معهم أبعد ما يكون عن كونه شرعي و لكن ... مصيبتنا اننا أمة لا تقرأ  
طلب وحيد : عندما تتضح لك الأمور أدعوا لي بظهر الغيب  :Regular Smile:   
حياك الله و إن شاء الله تكون دائما تضحك 
مع التحية

----------


## al-qurashi55

والله يا اخي الكريم 
لما ضحكت فوالله لم اضحك لأستهزء بك 
لكن 
ضحكت لما قلت بنك محترم 
مع العلم ان لي سنوات ماقد سمعت حد قال عن هالبنك محترم 
هذا اللي اضحكني وانا متأكد أنك قلتها بس للدعابة 
اما الراجحي محترم كثر منهاااااااااااااااااااااااا  
والله يبارك فيك ان شاء الله 
بس ترا فهمي على قدي 
ممكن توضح لي ايش المشاكل او السلبيات اللي بالشركة  
كلنا ندور على مصلحتنا 
وما نبي اللي صار لريفكو يتكرر مرة ثانية 
اذا فيه شي بالشركة ممكن يضرها على المدى القريب او البعيد 
ارجو منك التوضيح 
مستحيل الشركة تقول سلبياتها اكيد ما بتقول ولا بتظهر لنا الا الايجابيات  
نرجو من الله ثم منك التوضيح  
ووفقك الله في الدارين

----------


## سيف الرحمن

هل هذه الخدمة موجودة من الأساس في إف إكس سول ؟!!!

----------


## سمير صيام

اذا كانت هناك اى ادلة ما يمنع وضعها الان  لماذا تأخير عن وضعها عدة أيام الا اذا كانت غير موجودة  نرجو افعال وليس اقوال حتى ندعى بظهر الغيب كما تطلب منا

----------


## al-qurashi55

> هل هذه الخدمة موجودة من الأساس في إف إكس سول ؟!!!

 عفوا ممكن توضح يا ابو انس   
الايداع للحساب عن طريق الكريدت 
او العكس

----------


## al-qurashi55

> اذا كانت هناك اى ادلة ما يمنع وضعها الان  لماذا تأخير عن وضعها عدة أيام الا اذا كانت غير موجودة  نرجو افعال وليس اقوال حتى ندعى بظهر الغيب كما تطلب منا

 اخوي سمير بارك الله فيك  
ان شاء الله بيعطينا الادلة ونشوف  
وهدي اعصابك وخليك                  :Cool:          CoOl     :Cool:

----------


## سمير صيام

لن أهدأ لانه منذ عدة أيام ومصر اصرار غريب على كلامه ومازالت الادلة لم تظهر  ومن جهة ان الامور شرعية ام لا هذا وضع اخر اخى الاعصار انت تتكلم عن انهم ينصبوا وياكلوا اموال الناس جميعا ولا احد يربح ابداااا ولا احد يسحب امواله منهم ابدااا وكل العمليات نصب فى نصب لكن اين الادلة  واين دورالجهات الرقابية وكيف الناس تكسب وتسحب اموالها اوانا منهم كيف وكيف وكيف   وفى النهاية لا دليل وغدا اذكركم لن يكون ادلة وان وجدت ستكون عائمة تحتمل كل الاحتمالات  سؤال اخير كيف والشركة تنصب على الجميع وليس fxsol  فقط كل الشركات لم تستثنى الا ساكسو بنك  والا يقوم اى شخص برفع دعوى ضدهم ولا تنشر اعتقد من باب السرية  ننتظر وارجو الا ننتظر كثيررررررررررررررررررا  كفى اسبوع انتظار حتىالان منذ فتحك للموضوع فى منتدى الجيران

----------


## al-qurashi55

لا لا الشهاده لله 
اف اكس سول 
شركة محترمة والله  
انا اللي مجربها 
سويت ايداع لحسابي لهم 
وسحبت منه 
وكل هذي العمليات لا تأخذ 24 ساعه 
يعني شركة جداً محترمه

----------


## سمير صيام

> لا لا الشهاده لله 
> اف اكس سول 
> شركة محترمة والله  
> انا اللي مجربها 
> سويت ايداع لحسابي لهم 
> وسحبت منه 
> وكل هذي العمليات لا تأخذ 24 ساعه 
> يعني شركة جداً محترمه

 كلامه يدورالان بعد ان كانوا نصابين وسارقى اموال العالم تحول الان اذا كانت متوافقة شرعيا ام لا اعتقد كلامه اختلف وسنرى

----------


## مداوي

اخي هات البينه ان كنت تحترم نفسك وتحب اخوانك وماتقول ولا وقع عليك الحد وانكشف المستور  ثم اذا كنت تتهم افكسول واف كس سي ام فنأمل ان ترشح لنا شركه واحده او جهه تذكر انها محترمه وممتازه وتوضح لنا الفرق بينهما  ثم اننا نعرفك يالاعصار من سنتين ولم تذكر شئيا عن هذه الشركات فما الذي جعلك تقدم النصح والتحذير الان  ولا المسأله مسأله تسويق  اذا كنت صادق وناصحا امين  فأذكر لنا ووضح عيوب هذه الشركات بالبينه والاثبات ثم رشح لنا البديل واذكر لنا الفرق بالاثبات والبينه لنعرف مدى مصداقيتك ونصحك واختيارك للوسيط

----------


## StormyGold

> اخي هات البينه ان كنت تحترم نفسك وتحب اخوانك وماتقول ولا وقع عليك الحد وانكشف المستور  ثم اذا كنت تتهم افكسول واف كس سي ام فنأمل ان ترشح لنا شركه واحده او جهه تذكر انها محترمه وممتازه وتوضح لنا الفرق بينهما  ثم اننا نعرفك يالاعصار من سنتين ولم تذكر شئيا عن هذه الشركات فما الذي جعلك تقدم النصح والتحذير الان  ولا المسأله مسأله تسويق  اذا كنت صادق وناصحا امين  فأذكر لنا ووضح عيوب هذه الشركات بالبينه والاثبات ثم رشح لنا البديل واذكر لنا الفرق بالاثبات والبينه لنعرف مدى مصداقيتك ونصحك واختيارك للوسيط

   https://forum.arabictrader.com/showp...6&postcount=54

----------

